# Know it's not exactly Halloween but...



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

How frickin cool do I look?!








Can you believe I didn't win best dressed?
And yes, that is one of the random people I work with biting my "nipple"
Gotta love office parties


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

funny! thought I'd share this one with you.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Haha nice!
I love the look on your face the most!


----------

